# Failed The NREMT



## Redrunner (Jun 25, 2011)

I couldn't beleive it, I had studied for 3 weeks after finishing my class and I failed. I finished the exam in about 40 minutes so I thought that was a good sign but yet it wasn't. I started thinking about why I failed and have come to terms that it may be because I didn't follow the proper order in treating a patient. Anyways, is there any advice you guys can offer me to point me in the right direction? Much Appreciated.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 25, 2011)

honestly dont study so much.... thats for real, 3 weeks is a lot of time to psych your self out. each time I took my EMT and medic test I only refreshed my memory (not full on studied) for 3 days max. passed each one first try min # of questions. remember ABCs in that order.


----------



## Redrunner (Jun 25, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> honestly dont study so much.... thats for real, 3 weeks is a lot of time to psych your self out. each time I took my EMT and medic test I only refreshed my memory (not full on studied) for 3 days max. passed each one first try min # of questions. remember ABCs in that order.




I've been hearing that alot, just to follow the order of things, thanks.


----------



## Jay506 (Jun 25, 2011)

Redrunner said:


> I couldn't beleive it, I had studied for 3 weeks after finishing my class and I failed. I finished the exam in about 40 minutes so I thought that was a good sign but yet it wasn't. I started thinking about why I failed and have come to terms that it may be because I didn't follow the proper order in treating a patient. Anyways, is there any advice you guys can offer me to point me in the right direction? Much Appreciated.




Sorry you didn't pass this time, but no biggie, think about what you can learn from it.  You know how the test is formatted and what type of questions they use.  The questions may seem complicated or difficult and although they may be a little difficult, there's pretty much one thing they're trying to get at and they just surround it with a bunch of words lol.  Break the question down, and find out what they're really asking, and it's pretty basic.  Not to say it's easy.  

You might want to think about investing in a prep site like emt-national-training.com or the JBlearning site.  They're expensive, but they helped by just by being able to create as many tests as I want, whenever I want and they're all pretty much scenario based, just like the NREMT.  Maybe purchase a membership and just do a bunch of tests.


----------



## EMSrush (Jun 25, 2011)

Take a short break from studying, then take some practice questions so that you get accustomed to how the questions are asked, and try again when you are ready. I think you'll get it next time.


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 26, 2011)

in my students who have failed, the biggest problem i consistently see is lack of SCENARIO type questions.  they do lots of strict memorization (signs/symptoms), ranges of vs, stuff like that, but not enough practice on the scenario based items.

get some old NREMT tests (you can buy them online) and sit down and work through the questions... over and over. 

it's not a lack of knowledge, it's a lack of familiarity with those funky sounding questions.  remember they're not always looking for the RIGHT answer, they're looking for the best one given the other choices... if that makes sense?

take a few days or a week totally off, then work through some old tests.  

cheers, and GL


----------



## Redrunner (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, you guys are extremely helpful, I feel confident that I'll nail it this time.. I'll post my results when I take it!


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 26, 2011)

beandip4all has a point when I was taking my medic I had a couple questions where there wasnt a right answer. I remember one was a drug dose for lido and their math wasn't right but was close enough (50mg off) but the other choices were WAY wrong. So it's not what the right answer is it's the least worse answer lol.


----------



## emsunit37 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Need info*

Need info on the NREMT test let my license expire and will be testing out soon last time I tested out it was on paper. Wondering if it is still mainly scenerio type questions?


----------



## Jay506 (Jun 28, 2011)

emsunit37 said:


> Need info on the NREMT test let my license expire and will be testing out soon last time I tested out it was on paper. Wondering if it is still mainly scenerio type questions?



http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/CBT_home.asp

Pretty much all scenario based, but not completely.


----------



## emsunit37 (Jun 28, 2011)

thank you last time I tested out was 9yrs ago didnt see that when I was looking at the NREMT website..


----------



## Lady_EMT (Jun 28, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> *remember ABCs in that order*.



+1

Always go in order for ABCs. 

Don't stress yourself out. Go through the reviews in your book, and ignore anything you've learned in the field. 

I know it sucks, and that big hole in your wallet you made paying for the test is discouraging, but it's almost humbling if you know what I mean. I walked into that test as one of the best students in my class (I was a typical "young gun," totally invincible), thinking that I could pass after just studying my notes, and i failed. It knocked me off my high horse, and encouraged me to study the right things. I passed the second time, and I'm sure you will, too. Just remember

1) Don't get all paranoid you're going to fail again
2) Failing the test does not mean you'll be an awful EMT. (<= My biggest thing when I failed.)


GOOD LUCK!!!! ^_^


----------



## Redrunner (Jun 29, 2011)

Lady_EMT said:


> +1
> 
> Always go in order for ABCs.
> 
> ...



wow everything you just wrote is exactly how I felt haha,
thank you so much I appreciate it and I'll try my best!


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lady_EMT said:


> +1
> 
> Always go in order for ABCs.
> 
> ...



I believe it is now CAB according to AHA.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jun 29, 2011)

m0nster986 said:


> I believe it is now CAB according to AHA.



Yes, but that hasn't caught up with NREMT as of yet.


----------



## Mrs. G (Jul 8, 2011)

One thing I remember doing was remembering when reading the scenerios think of where you are in your scene and always try to catch the simple words like.."What would you do NEXT", or " What would you do FIRST", then think of the steps in which order they go and you could eliminate more than likely two out of the four answers given and then work with the two you have left. 

Learn your AED and CPR front and back I remember my test having the two in alot of scenerios and you would have to remember the sequence of things on what you would do before, during and after.

Good luck.. wish you the best the second time around.. but do remember your sequences.


----------



## al.emt (Jul 16, 2011)

i failed 4 times before i passed. its a hard test. but its also basic. dont overthink the questions (like i did...) and go in order of your Initial Assesment and ABCs. Study your operations and know your role as a emt. Now different types of shocks, stroke, cardio, hypo/erglycemia, hypo/erthermia, and Infant/Child/Adult breathing rates, Pulse and BP. then u should pass with ease ^_^

i used the REA interactive Flashcards (Premium Edition) to study. I studied it for 1 week. when i got time at work (in the ER ^_^) and 2 days before the test and didn't study the day of. 

Get plenty of rest and good breakfast the day of the test. 

thats all i can tell you. Goodluck on your next try  im sure youll pass


----------



## G00CH 53 (Jul 21, 2011)

The biggest thing to know about this test is that it's adaptive. Some people just have trouble with it because it's a different way of test taking and it's difficult to judge how you're doing. I failed Basic twice before finally passing. I just passed Medic on the first try. YOU CAN DO THIS. 

A good tool to have is the Success! For the EMT workbook. There were questions on the exam literally word for word out of this book. Read EVERY word of EVERY question and EVERY answer. Then try to figure out what they're looking for. Do not over-analyze the questions and scenarios. Good luck!


----------

